# Against the Crimson Tide IC



## Paxus Asclepius (Jul 21, 2004)

Anya:  You have been brought to Reskevan, a small town on the shores of the Inland Sea, by omens you cannot ignore: the flights of birds, the weather, even an arrow falling from the sky to impale the location on a map.  Upon your arrival, you were told by the local lord, Baron Kessen, that the town has been plagued by bizarre occurrences, most of them dangerous, and that the beginning of these oddities coincided with the sea turning a blood-red.  He has begged you to learn the nature of these events, and stop them, before the town becomes entirely uninhabitable.

Domina:  You have come to Reskevan at the request of the provincial duke, a former lieutenant of yours named Saredk who married into the nobility.  The coastal town, one of several under his control, has been experiencing considerable unrest, verging on outright rebellion, which the local baron seems either unable or unwilling to control.  He hopes that your reputation will allow you to assist the baron, without upsetting the balance of power as a direct move from the duke would.

Fairweather:  Several weeks ago, you began feeling the inklings of a major disturbance in the fabric of the land itself.  Extremely unseasonal weather, aberrant behaviour from animals, even earthquakes where no fault lines lay, these things threaten considerable damage.  Speaking to your colleagues, you have learned that the source of the disturbance is located somewhere in the Inland Sea; you have come to the town of Reskevan to learn more from the local druid, a man named Teodric.

Jesper: One of your most highly trusted agents, an elven woman called Tevaria, has been orchestrating a subtle takeover of several shipping firms based in the Inland Sea.  Her attempts at subverting a small middleman operation in the town of Reskevan met with surprising resistance, so she investigated herself; she disappeared three days ago, shortly after entering the town.  This would be bad enough, but she owns one of the gate keys to your private plane, and you don't know whether or not it was taken.


----------



## Ghostknight (Jul 21, 2004)

_Reskevan?  What the hell is going on in Reskavan?  It's insignificant, just another port town with little going for it in terms of operations.  And damn it all, Tevian has a gate key!_

Tmion, we had better get going to Reskevan.  I don't like this, we'd better get to Reskevan.  Tevian is usually reliable and her dissapearing like this may not just be a minor matter.

Jesper sighs and looks at Tmion.

She had a key as well.  We're going to need to recover that, regardless of the state she is in.  Make sure the guards are on alert and that the forces are ready in case of invasion.  You and I had better go to Reskevan.

Jesper gathers together his belongings, and heads out, followed by Tmion.

*********​
The journey to Reskavan is uneventful.  Now the time has come to go into the city and discover what is going on.  The underground here will be investigated and any necessary actions taken- behind Tmion's back when necessary!


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 21, 2004)

*Fairweather, female human druid 25, dire tiger Kessian, bogun Mossflower*

*Fairweather, Kessian, and Mossflower flew into the seaside town of Reskevan as seagulls, wheeling low over the city to find Teodric's home.  Fairweather was more worried than she liked to let on, and even Mossflower was picking up on it.  It seemed the sea itself was bleeding, thrashing in the earth, causing all manner of trauma to things big and small.  With these worries in mind, she had left her husband and children, kissing them good-bye and warning them against the dangers she had seen.  Everything she had worked for as a guardian of the land was being dashed to pieces by this disturbance, and Fairweather was going to do everything possible to set it right!*

*She scanned for Teodric or his home, looking for a good place to land.*


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jul 21, 2004)

Domina shades her eyes and squints at the building looming at the end of the road. _Well, I guess that's it...._ She nudges Arshae forward, reining him in when the guards near the door call "Halt."

Dismounting, she grasps Arshae's bridle lightly and walks forward. "I am Domina ex'Zamia, and I wish to speak with the Baron regarding the state of Reskevan." She eyes the two guards before dismissing them as not near her skill. _I hope that Saredk knows what he is doing... and hopefully the Baron is just unable to deal with this, not unwilling._ She sighs. _I don't want to deal with unwilling._ She awaits either the guard's reply, or to be escorted to the Baron.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jul 21, 2004)

Fairweather and her companions locate Teodric's hut, a small sod structure just outside the town palisade.  He greets you warmly, and invites you in for a quick pot of tea.

Domina, the guards restrain themselves from groveling, and usher you in.  They inform you that Kessen is in his study at the moment, showing you to the door.  The baron stands at your entry, seeming startled and a little overawed at your presence, then asks "What may I do for you, milady?"

Jesper:  where do you intend to begin?  There's the merchant Tevian was investigating or the safehouse she was staying at.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jul 21, 2004)

Leaving Arshae ground-tethered outside the mansion, she follows the guards inside and to Kessen's study.

"Baron Kessen." She nods in greeting, and glances at the guards at the door. They hurriedly close it, leaving her alone with the Baron. She absentmindedly leans Final Darkness against the wall and sits in the chair opposite Kessen’s. Waving him to sit as well, she leans back, armor clinking slightly.

“I’m to understand that there is a good deal of unrest in this town recently. Mobs, protestors, rebels… it can be difficult at the best of times to handle such things. A friend asked me to assist you in controlling the area.” She raises an eyebrow and smiles. “If, of course, you are willing.”


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 21, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> Fairweather and her companions locate Teodric's hut, a small sod structure just outside the town palisade.  He greets you warmly, and invites you in for a quick pot of tea.



  *Fairweather dismisses the feathered forms of herself and her companions, revealing herself to be a thin, pale-skinned woman with golden blonde hair and pale green eyes, wearing fine leather armor.  Kessian resumes his enormous form of a dangerous-looking dire tiger with a multitude of gems swirling about his head.  Mossfoot resumes his form as a cat-sized, frog-like woven manniquin.  Flying in on wings made from a hundred dragonflies and beetles, Mossfoot starts to pour the tea for Fairweather.*

"Teodric, what in the name of all the gods is happening here?  I saw the sea as I flew in," she asks, worry creasing her features.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jul 22, 2004)

Kessen sits nervously, clasping his hands on the desk, then leaning back to cross his arms, then straightening his back and finally beginning to speak.  "I'm not sure what you've heard, but there's nothing really like that going on.  The people are just getting uneasy, nervous.  They're not organized rebels, really, just people who expect something to be done.  Did this friend of yours tell you what was happening?  Boats have disappeared, the fish are gone, crops are coming in, well, _wrong_, and the people just don't know what to do.  Yes, there've been a couple riots, but all they want is someone to make things better.  They don't really want to rebel, whatever you might have heard.  I appreciate the offer of assistance, and believe me, I could ask for none better, but I just don't know what you can do.  It's not the people that are making trouble.  It's something else, bigger."

~

Teodric sighs.  "I just don't know.  I can't figure out anything, except that it's bad.  Most of the sea creatures have just up and left; the dolphins are still here, but that's only because they can't leave the estuary or salt levels will change too much for them to survive.  The merfolk have no more idea than we do, and I haven't heard from the locatha colony (a couple day's swim into the sea) for more than a week.  We're starting to see things on land, too; the crops just came in, but some were already rotting, never grew, or were otherwise unusable.  Most of the land animals are still here, but I don't think a deer migration is too far off.  As to what's turning the sea red, it seems almost like blood, but from what, I couldn't begin to imagine."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 22, 2004)

"I could go and see what is wrong with the locatha colony.  Perhaps it is something in the see itself that is causing this terrible stain.  When did this start, do you know?" Fairweather asks, wracking her brain for anything she's ever heard of that could have a bearing on this situation.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jul 22, 2004)

"The disturbances began three weeks ago, and that is when the sea turned.  I can ask one of the merfolk to guide you to the colony, if you'd like."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 22, 2004)

"If you would be so kind, that would be most useful.  Could you take care of Mossflower for me while I talk to them?  Kessian, take care of Teodric for me.  Thank you," Fairweather says, and then walks with him to the shore.  Once there she will wait until he has a chance to speak to the merfolk.  Then she will cast _shapechange_ on herself, taking the form of a magificient ocean strider to follow the merfolk.

[OOC - Ocean strider is from MMII]


----------



## Ghostknight (Jul 22, 2004)

Jesper heads into the town, looking for the rougher, seamier side of town and whatever passes for a drinking spot there.  

_This is a port city, there must eb some pub where people gather, especially sailors.  Probably a good place to start- smugglers are usually easiest to contact- they do have to move goods!_

Tmion I'm going to take a look down at the docks.  Find the local watering hole and front men and work my way up from there.  Care to take a look around the other side of the city?  I'm sure you can convince the local constabulary that you are just raising funds!

Jesper and Tmion split up, Jesper heading down towards the sea, Tmion looking for a way into the wealthier sections of the city and wherever the local temples may be.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jul 22, 2004)

Domina frowns, and her brow wrinkles in thought. "Is there a local druid in the area? If the animals are leaving and the crops are going badly, perhaps someone should consult with him or her." She glances at the Baron. "Of course, I am sure you have already thought of such things," she says smoothly. "You are right, there is little I can do in such a situation - but I can offer advice to you as a temporary advisor. Other than the druid, has anyone spoken with the priests? Perhaps the Gods are angered." She taps a gauntleted finger against the arm of the chair. "Since I am not aware of the entire situation, why don't you tell me what you have discovered, then I can go find a room in town and leave you to do your job?" She smiles coolly at Kessen.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jul 22, 2004)

Teodric leads you down to the seaside and blows a large conch which he keeps at his belt.  Within ten minutes, a half-dozen merfolk can be seen swimming up to shore.  Teodric introduces you, and one of the merfolk, a hunter whose name is given as Dalamutha.  Overawed by your titanic form, he nervously leads you deep into the sea.

~

Jesper locates the pub easily enough, but what he finds is not a den of vice, but rather a collection of isolated, frightened men calming their nerves with drink.  The talk is all of strange happenings and disasters.  If there are any criminal frontmen here, they're obviously not doing their jobs at the moment.

~

"The druid?"  Kessen snorts.  "That old fool cares nothing for the people, just his precious trees and deer.  I doubt there's anything he can do.  As for the Gods, well, a great priestess of Tyche has come into town, seemingly sent by the goddess herself!  If the gods were upset, she'd have told me."


----------



## Ghostknight (Jul 22, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> Jesper locates the pub easily enough, but what he finds is not a den of vice, but rather a collection of isolated, frightened men calming their nerves with drink.  The talk is all of strange happenings and disasters.  If there are any criminal frontmen here, they're obviously not doing their jobs at the moment.




Jesper takes a seat at the bar

Looking at the barman he smiles

"Got anything interesting to drink back there?"

He idly plays with a platinum coin, 

"Or perhaps, something a bit stronger or who might know of more _interesting_ merchandise?"


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jul 22, 2004)

Domina stares at the Baron, no emotion crossing her face. Finally she stands, her fullplate clanking slightly. "I see. Very well then, I will be going to town and finding myself an Inn." She walks to the door, reaching out to grasp Final Darkness on her way. "Oh," she pauses as if just recalling something, "and Kessen...." Domina turns to face him, giving him enough time to realize that she hadn't bothered with his title, and plants the bottom end of the scythe on the floor. "I would _suggest_ you work to at least calm the fears of the people. There might not be outright rebellion, as you said, but let's try to make sure that this fear doesn't turn into that, hmmm?"

She opens the door and strides out purposefully, following the same path she had taken inside. _Fool. No wonder Saredk wanted me to come out here. The Baron is an idiot._

Once outside, she swings aboard Arshae and nudges him towards town. _I need to find either the druid or this priestess who has just arrived… sent by the goddess herself, eh? That sounds promising._

Once she reaches the town proper, she will ask around to try and find out where the priestess might be staying.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 22, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> Teodric leads you down to the seaside and blows a large conch which he keeps at his belt.  Within ten minutes, a half-dozen merfolk can be seen swimming up to shore.  Teodric introduces you, and one of the merfolk, a hunter whose name is given as Dalamutha.  Overawed by your titanic form, he nervously leads you deep into the sea.



  *Swimming along powerfully in her favorite aquatic form, Fairweather questions Dalamutha as she goes.*

"Dalamutha, have there been any portents or signs of these strange happenings?  Or perhaps a place where they seem the strongest?  Has anyone else disappeared?"


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jul 22, 2004)

The barman hands Jesper a bottle of dwarven spirits.  "This is a sailor's bar; that's about the most exotic thing we've got.  You want something other than drink, take your business elsewhere."

~

Dalamutha thinks for several minutes before responding.  "Whatever it is, it comes from deep in the sea; not necessarily far in, but deep.  The blood in the water is portent enough for me; the tribe's shaman speaks much about angry spirits and offended gods, but I think he's just trying to make sense of something he doesn't understand.  No one from the tribe has disappeared, but several hunters have spotted predators in the deeps that they've never heard of before.  Things with too many tentacles.

~
OOC: Is Fairweather using any magic to speed her journey?

Goddess, I'm afraid I'll have to wait until I hear from silentspace, or until we decide to carry on without him, before I can go on.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jul 22, 2004)

OOC: Not a problem, I figured as much. I have no problem with either waiting until he appears or we decide to go on without him.


----------



## silentspace (Jul 23, 2004)

Anya flies invisibly above Reskevan, looking for patterns in the disturbances, or signs from her Goddess.  Reskevan was the center of the strange occurances, that much was clear.  But where in Reskevan?  What could be causing the disturbances?

Meanwhile Sumi goes to the local temple of the Goddess to secure quarters, and to find out what the local priesthood knows.

Reaching out to Baron Kessen telepathically, Anya tells him "I am staying at Tyche's temple.  Please keep me informed of any developments, occurances, or visitors of note."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 23, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> Dalamutha thinks for several minutes before responding.  "Whatever it is, it comes from deep in the sea; not necessarily far in, but deep.  The blood in the water is portent enough for me; the tribe's shaman speaks much about angry spirits and offended gods, but I think he's just trying to make sense of something he doesn't understand.  No one from the tribe has disappeared, but several hunters have spotted predators in the deeps that they've never heard of before.  Things with too many tentacles.
> 
> ~
> OOC: Is Fairweather using any magic to speed her journey?



  "I can go deep if necessary, and I mean to discover what is behind these signs.  But those predators... not krakens, are they?"

*Fairweather continutes to swim along as she comments.*

OOC - Fairweather has a swim speed of 50 in this form, and she is using no further magic to speed herself along.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 23, 2004)

double post


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jul 23, 2004)

"Krakens?  I have heard of these things, but they have never been seen in the Inland Sea.  No, what the hunters have seen are things that should not be at all, much less here."

~

Domina is directed to the temple of Tyche, a fairly small, though ornate, building.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 23, 2004)

triple post


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jul 24, 2004)

Domina heads toward the temple of Tyche. Once there, she will announce herself and ask for a meeting with the priestess of Tyche that recently came to town.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jul 24, 2004)

An acolyte of the temple knocks frantically on the door of Anya's suite.  "Mistress, Domina ex'Zamia is here to see you!  The Reaper of Men!"

Anya's overflight of the city has revealed nothing; whatever occurs here is not so obvious as to be visible from above, save the red hue of the sea which she was already told of.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 25, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> "Krakens?  I have heard of these things, but they have never been seen in the Inland Sea.  No, what the hunters have seen are things that should not be at all, much less here."



  *Fairweather is fairly concerned inside.  If the things here were from another place or even another plane, she would need more than herself to set things right.  She would need magicians, or priests in order to seal up such a rent between worlds.*

"That's something less than reassuring to everyone.  What do you know of the locath?  Is there anything that could make them simply leave their colony?"


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jul 25, 2004)

"Only if their king commanded it, and he would only do so in direst necessity.  If that happened, it might be too late.  They are a reclusive folk, for the most part, and would be unlikely to have stirred up anything that could do this."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 25, 2004)

"T'cha, that is not good news.  They might have just been at the wrong place in the wrong time...  Come, the faster we get there, the faster I can start to help," Fairweather says as she cuts through the bloody water.


----------



## silentspace (Jul 25, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> An acolyte of the temple knocks frantically on the door of Anya's suite.  "Mistress, Domina ex'Zamia is here to see you!  The Reaper of Men!"




Anya, Sumi and Kira are just gathering up their gear as the acolyte knocks.  Opening the door, Anya smiles warmly at Domina ex'Zamia, clasping her hands.  

"It is a great pleasure to meet you, Domina.  Your reputation precedes you.  I would know to what I owe the pleasure of your visit, but first I must ask you if you wouldn't mind walking as we talk?  We were just heading out to tour Reskevan's latest attraction, the crimson sea.  I have never sailed on a red sea, but I have a sudden urge to do so now!  Kira, please go tell Baron Kessen that we would like a ship, one suitable for exploration, with an experienced crew.  Perhaps a patrol ship or war ship of some sort.  Sumi, see if you can locate the local druid for us, and find out what she knows about the latest developments in the sea.  Come, Domina ex'Zamia, Reaper of Men, care to tour the docks with me?"

[OOC:  I see you've named the Goddess of Luck Tyche now.  Do you have any more information about her?]


----------



## Ghostknight (Jul 26, 2004)

A pity then, it could have been very profitable for the right person if they knew of, aahhh, _exotic_ goods.  I'll take that bottle of spirits of your hands then and a seat, if you have any breakthroughs or any friends who know of exotic goods, just come on over for a chat.

Smiling he places two platinum pieces on the counter, takes the bottle and heads for a table

Oh, if that isn't enough for the bottle, let me know won't you?

He looks for a table, illumiated but near a wall, and sits with the bottle, unopened, in front of him.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jul 26, 2004)

"It is a pleasure to meet you as well, Anya, was it?" She bows slightly. "I would be more than happy to walk with you." She waits while Anya gives orders to her subordinantes, and walks out of the temple by the priestess' side. As they walk toward the docks, a very large and somewhat feral-looking horse takes up a position to the left and slightly behind Domina, but otherwise follows quietly.

"Priestess, I actually am interested in this sea as well - and the state of the locals. I've just come from a very... unproductive meeting with the Baron." She glances at the woman out of the corner of her eyes. "The town is uneasy because of these strange happenings. The sea's color, the state of the crops, the hunting, the fish - would you have any idea of what may be causing this?"


----------



## silentspace (Jul 28, 2004)

Anya walks along, seemingly unconcerned by all the events Domina ex'Zamnia speaks of.

"I visited Baron Kessen myself when I first arrived.  He was also quite concerned about these events.  He fears the town is becoming uninhabitable, and begged me to put a stop to it.  No, I'm sorry, I have no idea what is causing these events."

As they arrive at the docks, Anya pauses to stare out into the sea before continuing.

"It's quite intriguing though, isn't it?  And in its own way, quite beautiful."

Spying a tavern by the docks, Anya says "Come, let's have a drink while we wait for my companions to return.  I wonder what the local seamen might have to say about all this.  Shall we?"


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jul 28, 2004)

Domina listens quietly to Anya. When she mentions a tavern, Domina nods. "I will accompany you until your companion returns with news about the druid; I have a desire to hear what he knows of these events."

"Arshae - stand." The horse takes up a casual position near the hitching post, but not tied. Domina smiled, knowing that he would not attack anyone - but would guard himself and her belongings fiercely. She slips Final Darkness through loops on the saddle especially made to hold it, then strides to the tavern door and holds it open for Anya. "After you, priestess." She says with a half-bow.


----------



## silentspace (Jul 29, 2004)

Anya pauses in the entrance to the tavern, surveying the room.  She smiles at the bartender as she approaches him, asking for a bottle of his best wine, and whatever Domina would like (unless she wants to share the bottle with her).

Then she'll say, "I'm Anya, and this is Domina.  Tell me, what happened to the sea?" in a voice loud enough that the others in the tavern can hear.  Once she asks this question, she'll scan the room again, to see what impact her question had on the people of the tavern [Sense Motive +35].  As she's talking with the bartender, she'll also be trying to catch snippets of the other conversations [Listen +9]


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jul 29, 2004)

Domina orders an mug of ale. She is just taking a drink when Anya announces their names to the room and asks what happened to the sea. Domina tries heroically not to inhale her drink in startlement.

_Well... direct sort, isn't she?_ The armored woman smiles and leans back against the bar. _Gotta admire that, especially in a priest. Most of them are too busy sucking up to the ones who fill the church's coffers._ She rests against the bar and awaits any answer from the room, listening to conversations that might be interesting, or anyone who might be talking about the two of them.

[OOC: Listen +18]


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jul 30, 2004)

It is quite obvious to Anya (and, from his corner, to Jesper) that the bar's patrons would rather not talk or even think about what's going on, and don't much appreciate outsiders asking them about it.  It's also evident that most of them really don't have even as much as an educated guess about the cause.  The majority of the conversations seem to be about personal gossip, the one topic little affected by the calamities.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 30, 2004)

_Just keep swimming, just keep swimming, just keep swimming, swimming, swimming..._ Fairweather hums to herself as she swims deeper into the sea, an inane little ditty from childhood sticking into her mind at an odd moment.


----------



## silentspace (Jul 30, 2004)

OOC:  Heh, I was hoping Jesper would be here!

Anya turns back to the bartender, slowly uncorking the wine, examining the glass, wiping it a bit with a handkerchief, placing it carefully on the table, uncorking the bottle... 

She moves slowly, deliberately, and delicately, savoring the moment [Bluff +33].  Meanwhile, she sends a telepathic message to Domina.

_Don't be alarmed, Ms ex'Zamia, this is Anya.  _ She winks subtly at Domina out of the corner of her eye.  _You might want to know that the creature in the corner, the one who appears to be a small human man, swathed in black... that creature has no thoughts.  I've scanned the room, and there are no thoughts from him.  He might be a powerful wizard, like I am..._  Anya takes a sip of her wine...  _Or perhaps something else entirely.  Perhaps an undead or a construct?  Quite intriguing, no?_

Setting the glass down, Anya thanks the bartender, and getting up from the bar, carries her bottle and glass over to the mysterious man.  "Mind if I join you?" she asks.  Not waiting for an answer, Anya settles down across from Jesper.  "Are you from around here?  My name is Anya, in case you didn't hear earlier."  Leaning in closer to Jesper, she says in a low voice, not meant for others to hear.  "I hope I'm not prying, but I'd like to know... Are you alive?"


----------



## Ghostknight (Jul 30, 2004)

ooc:  How much would I know of them from their names- are we all legendary figures or what?  (I know no one would know much about me, being a void adept means I fade away....)

Jesper looks at the women as she approaches, shifting a bit to make access to his weaponry easier if necessary, while surreptitiously stretching he legs to make it easy to push his chair out to escape if necessary.

He smiles easily and charmingly at the woman as she sits down.

As she asks her question he bursts out laughing.  Looking at her, directly, he takes in her appearance.

"Well my dear Anya, the last time I checked I was still breathing and had blood pumping through my veins, so in most people's estimation I am alive, though I have enough enemies who would have it otherwise!"

He reaches over for the bottle of dwarven spirits, opens it and pours a measure into a tankard.

"Do't know what you're drinking, want some of this?  According to the barkeep the most exotic stuff he has- says much about the establishment- I am sure he has barrels of rum and ale!

Well my dear Anya, what can I do for you and your friend?  i know nothing about the sea, I am new here in town as well"

******​
After Tmion left Jesper he wandered into the town, looking to head towards whatever looks like the wealthier areas of the city and the market place. 

_Dead place this.  Wander why it seems so despondent- surely just a change in the color of the sea can't cause this?_

He wanders through, looking for anything that might rouse his interest or seem out of place.  _If I don't find something soon I'll head back to jesper- wander if he's having any better luck in this rathole._


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jul 30, 2004)

Jesper has heard many tales about Anya, but most of them are contradictory and sufficiently fanciful that they might not be entirely true.  Domina's exploits, however, are mostly matters of record, and easily verifiable.  Both are widely held to wield fantastic power, Anya as a cleric (though occasionally called a witch or sorceress) and Domina as the most feared blade in the known world.  Unfortunately, peasant rumours seldom convey useful details, so he doesn't know much more that would be helpful, save their religious devotions.


----------



## Ghostknight (Jul 30, 2004)

*Addendum to last post....*

Looking at Anya, Jesper gives one of his charming smiles.

"After hearing your names, I really must ask, are you two the Anya and Domina that one hears stories about?"

ooc:  Really Isida- I know my son likes Dory, but you?


----------



## silentspace (Jul 30, 2004)

"Oh, I don't know," Anya replies easily.  "That might depend on what you've heard about us."  She smiles at Jesper and reaches for the ale.

"Sure, let's try some of that ale."  She savors the ale for a moment.  "Quite good, this.  Domina and I were planning on going out to sea, to investigate the cause behind the strange occurances.  But perhaps... no... again, I hope I'm not prying, but are you the cause of all this?"  Anya peers at him intently, her face just a little unnerving in its serenity.  

[Perhaps Jesper would get the feeling it would be difficult to lie to or conceal things from Anya, even without using her god's magic.  Or perhaps not...]


----------



## silentspace (Jul 30, 2004)

OOC:  I was assuming that there is nothing else unusual in this room?  Anya will have scanned it with detect thoughts and with arcane sight.  She is quite intrigued by Jesper, who has no thoughts and radiates no auras of any kind.  In fact, if it weren't for her physical senses, she wouldn't be able to know of his existence at all.  She figures he's probably a powerful wizard of some sort, or possibly something else... the possibilities are limitless.  Anya doesn't think of herself as bold.  Rather, she enjoys taking chances, relying on her goddess' luck (in the form of luck domain and moment of prescience), to guide her.


----------



## Ghostknight (Jul 30, 2004)

ooc: Try forcing anything through a mindblank.... 

Jesper, smiles again.  

"Well, you know how stories spring up, one never knows what to believe!  But in terms of the sea, I have no knowledge of that.  Why would I, I am just a simple traveller here on business.  I don't meddle with those kind of forces!"


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jul 30, 2004)

Domina follows her companion to the table, having given Anya a slight nod when she sent the mental message.

_Interesting... he's a spellcaster, most like, although perhaps just possessing an item of power. Either way, someone to watch, doubtless._

She sits, armor clanking slightly as she settles into the chair, letting Anya speak.



			
				Jesper said:
			
		

> "After hearing your names, I really must ask, are you two the Anya and Domina that one hears stories about?"




Domina snorts. "Depends on the stories, as Anya said." She smiles slightly. "I've heard some pretty wild ones about myself." She takes a drink of her mug (which she had carried with her) and waves the subject away.
"What kind of business are you in?" She asks casually, but watches the man subtly for any signs he might be fudging the truth.

[OOC: Sense Motive +23 - she thinks he is most likely a spellcaster because of Anya's warning, and is wondering if he is behind some of the events around town.]


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jul 31, 2004)

Silentspace: you are correct that nothing else in the bar is of particular note.


----------



## Ghostknight (Jul 31, 2004)

"Me, just a business man.  I do a bit of trading, bit of transportation of goods and a bit of information brokering.  Nothing exceptional but it does mean I sometimes end up in towns like this, drinking in bars like this when there is nothing else happening.  When two people walk in, announce themselves as legendary people, well, that generally peaks my interest!

So what brings you two here?  Surely a little city like this is diffeent from the usual haunts one would expect yo find people of your repuation?"

ooc:Bluff +32 (using skill mastery gives a total 0f +42 to be ebaten.  Inhis experience this is pretty much unbeatable so he sees ne need to stress over it!


----------



## silentspace (Jul 31, 2004)

OOC:  Anya's Sense Motive is +35.  Let me know what she senses.  Regardless of what she senses though, she is quickly tiring of this evasive man and his conversation.  If he were a little friendlier, or more forthcoming, she would remain, but she's quickly realizing speaking with this man, who shows no interest in the strange events, is a waste of her time.  Even if he is the cause of the strange events, he is not saying.  And she feels someone powerful enough to cause these events wouldn't be so coy about it.  

"I'm just a person, whether you think I'm 'legendary' or not concerns me little.  As to what I'm doing, I've already told you that.  It was a pleasure meeting you, stranger.  Fare thee well."

Anya leaves the taverns and surveys the docks.  [Does she see an ocean strider in the distance?]  She asks Kira, her familiar, if she's had any success securing a ship from Kessen as she walks around, surveying the ships and activity on the docks.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Aug 1, 2004)

Domina watches Anya leave the building and shakes her head. "Impulsive," she says to the man. She takes a drink of her ale and studies him. "What kind of 'usual haunts' would one expect to find people like us in, then? There are unusual events happening here, seems right up the alley of 'people of our reputation." She grins self-mockingly.


----------



## silentspace (Aug 1, 2004)

OOC: Sorry for the impulsiveness.  I'm trying to get Anya out to sea with Fairweather, where it looks like there's going to be some action.  It's a purely ooc-driven action.  I don't get the feeling Jesper wants to go, which of course is his choice.  BTW, Skill Mastery lets you take 10, it doesn't give you +10.  Unless maybe you mean epic skill focus?


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Aug 1, 2004)

_OOC: The impulsive comment was IC, no offence meant. _


----------



## Ghostknight (Aug 2, 2004)

silentspace said:
			
		

> OOC: Sorry for the impulsiveness.  I'm trying to get Anya out to sea with Fairweather, where it looks like there's going to be some action.  It's a purely ooc-driven action.  I don't get the feeling Jesper wants to go, which of course is his choice.  BTW, Skill Mastery lets you take 10, it doesn't give you +10.  Unless maybe you mean epic skill focus?





ooc: Nope- his total roll would be 42- i.e. taking 10.  Most people in the world are just not going to be able to get anywhere close to that!  Anyways - he was careful with his wording- no lies, just incomplete truths (transportation of goods= smuggling, trading goods= fencing stolen goods, information brokering= blackmail/spying etc.  Useful when avoiding magical or mundane lie detection!)  The problem is, that I can see no IC reason for him to open up to Anya- he may have heard some stories, but no reason for him to believe that she would be open to meeting with someone trying to take over control of the world's underground activities!  Also, so far he has no connection to the sea or reason to be interested.  

Looking at Domina he smiles

"Well, the stories do tend to indicate a certain capriciousness to Anya's nature, guess that bit at least is true"

He laughs, taking another shallow sip from his tankard.

"Where would I expect to find you?  In a gerneral's encampment, discussing the defense (or offense) of the land with the high and mighty. One does not expect tof find military leaders of your reputation in dockside taverns!  Still, I suppose even those with your reputaion must enjoy stepping outside of the web of the usual and mundane!


----------



## silentspace (Aug 2, 2004)

Ghostknight said:
			
		

> The problem is, that I can see no IC reason for him to open up to Anya- he may have heard some stories, but no reason for him to believe that she would be open to meeting with someone trying to take over control of the world's underground activities!  Also, so far he has no connection to the sea or reason to be interested.




OOC: Yep, the only hook I could think of was good old curiousity, investigating the strange phenomenon of the crimson sea.  Since Jesper didn't bite, Anya's off to investigate herself.  Anya's interested because she wants to find out why her goddess led her here, and for what purpose.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Aug 2, 2004)

Domina laughed. "I'm on a bit of a... shall we say, vacation? Discussing strategy with the 'high and mighty' while trying to figure out which one them will attempt to betray my Company next gets wearing after a while. I've been a mercenary for far more years than I have any right to have been alive. There aren't many who can say that they have served as many years as I. Sometimes just getting away from it all sounds better and better." She empties the tankard of ale she was holding. "Now I find myself interested in the events in this little town. I've certainly not seen the likes of that sea before."

She signals the waitress for another. "You say you do a bit of information brokering? I don't suppose you know anything about the events that have been going on around here?"


----------



## Ghostknight (Aug 3, 2004)

"No, and that is of concern.  I had an employee investigating this area and she has gone missing, along with a valuable item of mine.  So here I am, trying to find said valuable employee, and hopefully recover the device- in that order.  Devices are easier to replace than loyal employees!

But from this place you would think everything was dead already.  I only arrived a short while ago, but as yet have seen or heard nothing.  Another associate of mine is wandering the city, trying to find if there is anything of interest, hopefully he will be along shortly with some information"


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Aug 4, 2004)

Domina nods. "I, unfortunately, have only myself to go seeking information with. I was considering speaking with the druid that is supposed to be in the area, in hopes that he might have some idea of what is going on. However, one of my skills finding such a person in the woods unless he wishes to be found is unlikely." She gestures at her armor.

"Would you mind if I waited with you for any information that your comrade may have concerning the town? I understand that your missing employee is none of my business, and I hope that you find here - but since info is part of your business, I would be willing to compensate you if need be."


----------



## Ghostknight (Aug 4, 2004)

Jesper gives her another of his very charming smiles. 

"I am always happy for the company.  I have no idea where my associate currently is.  I hoped to find information here, and he in the town.  What can I say, I'm the boss so I get the assignment that lets me talk to interesting people and drink what passes for ale in this place."


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Aug 9, 2004)

Domina nods at Jesper's words. "I recall having simular assignments as Commander of my Company. And the ale isn't too bad...." She studies her mug. "Or, at least it could be worse." She takes another drink and makes small talk with Jesper while they await the return of his employee.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Aug 9, 2004)

Tmion enters the bar after some time.  Moving casually to Jesper's side, he mutters "The constabulary has no sign nor clue; they weren't aware that she was here, much less that she disappeared.  Nevertheless, I've found her inn, and the innkeeper was keeping her room locked; there might be something in there that will tell us what was happening."

Anya sees little activity on shore; the fishermen are already out to sea, and no one else wants to go out on the red waters.  Kira informs her that a small skiff is available; the captain was initially reluctant to hire out, but the identity of his passenger swayed him, as he trusts a priestess of Tyche to keep him safe.


----------



## silentspace (Aug 10, 2004)

Anya greets the captain warmly.  She quickly goes back to the tavern to see if Domina is coming too.  Strange, she thinks, seeing Jesper again.  Clearly he is a being of some power...  How could one such as he not be intrigued by the strange goings on?  Could he be responsible for all this?  [Did Anya get any reading or hunches on Jesper's half-truths?].  She shrugs inwardly, gathers her companions, and sets off. 

Kira flies ahead, scouting the area invisibly, as Anya and Sumi sit with the captain, thanking him for providing the skiff for them, and asking him for his experiences with the crimson sea.  They'll also ask about his family and friends, and how they have been affected by the sea.


----------



## Ghostknight (Aug 10, 2004)

Jesper smiles at Domina.

"This is my colleague, Tmion.  Tmion, this is the legendary Domina, and that over there the as legendary Anya.  Anyway- it appears that my missing employee is still missing, but it may be time to visit her inn room.  You are welcome to come along- I have n idea if it is related to the hapeenings with the sea, but in my experience it is all too often that strange coincedences are not coincedences at all!"

He tsnads, gets his gear comfortable and prepares to follow Tmion to the inn.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 10, 2004)

*Fairweather pushes on into the bloody depths and raises her voice to question her guide.*

"How much farther is it to the community?"


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Aug 10, 2004)

The captain describes a variety of strange incidents, though nothing that threatened him; bizarre animals, unpredictable inclement weather, and strange mists that caused erratic behaviour in those who breathed it.  His family, he says, has not suffered much; his sons are too young to sail, so only the shortage of trade has affected them.

~

The merman replies "We've only been swimming for a few hours; we will have to sleep and swim another full day before we can expect to reach it, unless you can conjure a current to aid us."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 10, 2004)

"I'm afraid conjuring currents isn't my speciality, so we shall just have to swim on as normal," Fairweather says with a nod, and puts her back into her swimming.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Aug 11, 2004)

Domina shakes her head at Anya. "I'm sorry, priestess, but this old soldier doesn't take well to ships and sailing. Too many years on solid land, I fear."

She sets her mug down and stands with a clank of armor. "If I could accompany you, I would appreciate it. As you say, coincidences are often not that at all."


----------



## silentspace (Aug 13, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> The captain describes a variety of strange incidents, though nothing that threatened him; bizarre animals, unpredictable inclement weather, and strange mists that caused erratic behaviour in those who breathed it.  His family, he says, has not suffered much; his sons are too young to sail, so only the shortage of trade has affected them.




"I'm glad the strange occurances haven't harmed anyone directly.  But let's see if we can restore the sea to its natural state.  Let's bring back the fish, and with them, the trade and livelihood of the people.  Captain, please take us to the center of the crimson sea, the spot where, as best you can tell, the color spread from."

As dinner time approaches, Sumi will Create Food and Water for the Captain.  Anya and Sumi, although they have rings of sustenance, and Kira, although she's an outsider and doesn't need to eat, will sit and share the meal with the Captain and his crew.

OOC: When possible, Anya and Sumi will change their 3rd level Cleric spells as follows:
Anya:
3rd: Daylight, Invisibility Purge, Protection from Energy, Remove Blindness/Deafness, Water Breathing x2, Wind Wall, Protection from Energy (d)*
Sumi:
3rd: Blindness/Deafness, Create Food and Water, Daylight, Deeper Darkness, Invisibility Purge, Speak with Dead, Water Breathing x2, Protection from Energy (d)

Question: Do Coure Eladrins need to breath when they are in their alternate form of a glowing ball of light?


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Aug 13, 2004)

The ship sets sail, though the crew is nervous about heading so deep in; the captain spends so much time reassuring his sailors that he scarcely has time to direct them.

OOC: Is Domina accompanying Jesper and Tmion to the inn?


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Aug 13, 2004)

(OOC: Domina will accompany Jesper and Tmion to the inn as long as they don't object.)


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 25, 2004)

*Fairweather swims along, rather enjoying her ocean strider form.*

[OOC - I'm still here...]


----------



## Ghostknight (Aug 25, 2004)

Jesper follows Tmion to the inn.

"Well Domina, just a word.  Some of my business is confidential and thus treads on toes.  Hopefully nothing untowards has happened, but if we find ourselves in a situation we cannot handle, I will shout, just step through the gate that appears and we will be safe."


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Aug 25, 2004)

Tmion leads Jesper and Domina to a fairly modest inn, where the innkeep lets you into one of the better-appointed rooms.  It has clearly not been used in several days, but there is no sign of a sudden disappearance or struggle; it looks as though the occupant simply went out for the day and never came back.

[Assuming that the room is searched]  Jesper finds, concealed inside the lid of a trunk containing clothing, a coded scroll.  After decryption, it seems to be a journal, describing the course of Tevaria's investigation.  The last entry indicates that she was going to speak with a Tharen Tharenson, the obstinate merchant, in an attempt to show him the error of his ways.  She had not discovered any solid reason for his stubbornness, but had determined that he had some after-hours visitors on a regular basis, whom she suspected of being involved in some business which precluded his involvement in Jesper's organization.  She had been unable to track or identify these visitors, as they were magically concealed.


----------



## Ghostknight (Aug 26, 2004)

"Hmm, well it looks like we need to pay a visit to Tharen Tharenson.  Hopefully he can tell us where my employee is.  Domina, I may have to _persuade_ him, don't worry, my bark is worse than my bite!"

He looks at Tmion.  

"You got any idea where this merchant can be found from your walk around?"


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Aug 26, 2004)

"We should be able to find him near the docks; he is primarily a dealer in ship's cargo."


----------



## Ghostknight (Aug 27, 2004)

"Well Tmion, you're the one with the knowledge of the city layout- lead on!  Domina, you still with us?"


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Aug 27, 2004)

Tmion leads you to a dockside building, only slightly run-down, with a faded sign reading "Tharen's Imports."  The door is closed, but faint sounds of movement indicate that someone is within.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Aug 29, 2004)

[OOC: Sorry it took me so long to get back, I got swamped after GenCon because I started a new job this past Monday. ]



			
				Ghostknight said:
			
		

> “Well Domina, just a word. Some of my business is confidential and thus treads on toes. Hopefully nothing untowards has happened, but if we find ourselves in a situation we cannot handle, I will shout, just step through the gate that appears and we will be safe."




Domina laughs shortly, not seemingly at Jesper, but rather at a private joke. “My dear man, there is very little that I cannot handle. But if you wish me to accompany you, I will as long as I can return for Arshae here.” She pauses to pat the large horse following her affectionately.



			
				Ghostknight said:
			
		

> "Hmm, well it looks like we need to pay a visit to Tharen Tharenson. Hopefully he can tell us where my employee is. Domina, I may have to persuade him, don't worry, my bark is worse than my bite!"




“Of course, I will follow your lead – this is your investigation, not mine. I am along simply for the ride, so to speak.” She smiles with hooded eyes, concealing her thoughts.



			
				Paxus said:
			
		

> Tmion leads you to a dockside building, only slightly run-down, with a faded sign reading "Tharen's Imports." The door is closed, but faint sounds of movement indicate that someone is within.




Domina quietly commands Arshae to ‘guard’, and takes her scythe in hand, awaiting Jesper’s next move.


----------



## Ghostknight (Aug 30, 2004)

Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> Domina laughs shortly, not seemingly at Jesper, but rather at a private joke. “My dear man, there is very little that I cannot handle. But if you wish me to accompany you, I will as long as I can return for Arshae here.” She pauses to pat the large horse following her affectionately.




Jesper smiles back.

"i am aware of your legendary prowess.  However, I like my allies to knwo the escape route.  Never walk into something you cannot get out of!"



> “Of course, I will follow your lead – this is your investigation, not mine. I am along simply for the ride, so to speak.” She smiles with hooded eyes, concealing her thoughts.




"Hmm, well, I am sure that you are never so passive a member of an expedition"

He smiles at her again and then bends down, carefully examining the door for any signs of traps, magical or otherwise, at the same time he will try to determine the locking mechanism and how difficult that will be to bypass.

ooc:  Search +26, takes 20 for a total search result of +46


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Aug 30, 2004)

The door is neither locked nor trapped; even were the lock to be used, it would be a matter of moments to bypass it.


----------



## Ghostknight (Aug 31, 2004)

Keeping an eye out Jesper smiles.

"Guess I am too suspicious.  this is a business after all!"

He knocks on the door, then steps back, hands neatly folded in front (and in easy reach of his rapiers), waiting to see who answers.  Tmion, stands to his side, the very image of the humble monk, head bwed, hands clasped in the sleeves of his robe.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Aug 31, 2004)

A midde-aged, balding man comes to the door.  He looks somewhat tired, but in a fairly good mood.  "Good day; may I help you?"

~

In the sea, Fairweather notices a scent that doesn't belong.  In the harsh, coppery water, a faint trace of something almost floral is wafting up from the depths.  Dalamutha speaks softly "That smell is foreign to me.  I mistrust it."  As the scent grows stronger, Fairweather seems to see motion in the murky water below and ahead.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 31, 2004)

"Let me examine it," Fairweather says, diving toward the movement.

[OOC - Fairweather has scent out to 30 ft. and blindsense out to 120 ft.  Can she tell what this creature is as she draws closer?]


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Aug 31, 2004)

As Fairweather draws closer, the scent grows almost nauseating.  She can barely make out a vaguely humanoid figure, but the number of limbs seems off somehow.

OOC: Blindsense only gives location, not description, and while scent is definitely helping you locate it, it's too unfamiliar to identify that way.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 31, 2004)

*Gritting her teeth, she continues to swim closer, trying to see exactly what it is.*


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Sep 1, 2004)

The figure darts forward with astonishing alacrity, closing to less than twenty feet.  At this distance, the stench of roses is overwhelmingly cloying, and it can clearly be seen that the creature, while it resembles a locathah in size and overall shape, has been hideously changed.  Its scales are a sickening riot of clashing colors, visible even in the near-black water, and its limbs bifurcate into bizarre appendages halfway between tentacles and tongues.  It cocks its all-too-humanoid head in curiosity, five eyes blinking in unison.


----------



## Ghostknight (Sep 1, 2004)

With a wide, beaming smile, oozing charm from every pore, Jesper steps forward

"Good day sir.  What a wonderful pleasure to meet you!  I really do have so much to ask you!  You are the proprietor of this fine establishment?  yes?"

He pumps the mans hand, his smile never faltering.

ooc: You want a diplomacy roll or just RP through this?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 1, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> The figure darts forward with astonishing alacrity, closing to less than twenty feet.  At this distance, the stench of roses is overwhelmingly cloying, and it can clearly be seen that the creature, while it resembles a locathah in size and overall shape, has been hideously changed.  Its scales are a sickening riot of clashing colors, visible even in the near-black water, and its limbs bifurcate into bizarre appendages halfway between tentacles and tongues.  It cocks its all-too-humanoid head in curiosity, five eyes blinking in unison.



  *Cautiously, Fairweather drifts to a stop.*

"Hello?  Can you understand me?" she asks in Common.  If that doesn't work, she'll try Sylvan and Elven.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Sep 1, 2004)

The balding man seems somewhat startled by Jesper's good cheer; he responds after a few seconds.  "Yes, I am the owner.  You have something you wish to purchase, or wish to ship?"

~

The creature does not respond to Fairweather's words, instead reaching out with one tentacle to feel out her face and frame, much as the blind are wont to do.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 2, 2004)

*Fairweather holds still for the moment, as the creature hasn't made any move to hurt her.*

_Let it "see" me, perhaps I will be able to figure out what happened to it..._


----------



## Ghostknight (Sep 2, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> The balding man seems somewhat startled by Jesper's good cheer; he responds after a few seconds.  "Yes, I am the owner.  You have something you wish to purchase, or wish to ship?"




Still smiling Jesper puts his arm on the man's shoulder and walks into the office, waiting for Tmion to follow.

"A bit of both actually.  You see, I sent an employee of mine to talk to you a short while back, but she seems to have gone missing?  Maybe you recall her, an elf named Tevaria?"


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Sep 2, 2004)

The creature's tendril follows Fairweather's form for a few moments, then wraps around her throat.  Not only is the pressure tremendous, but the unnatural flesh seems to be decaying her body on contact.  Dalamutha shouts in alarm and tries to strike it with the short sword he carries, but he is unable to penetrate its hide.

~

"I have no idea who you might be talking about.  I haven't had any elven customers in years."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 2, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> The creature's tendril follows Fairweather's form for a few moments, then wraps around her throat.  Not only is the pressure tremendous, but the unnatural flesh seems to be decaying her body on contact.  Dalamutha shouts in alarm and tries to strike it with the short sword he carries, but he is unable to penetrate its hide.



  *With a strangled gasp, Fairweather flexes her mighty ocean strider muscles to break its grip, reaching for Oakhammer to bash the creature if possible.*


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Sep 2, 2004)

Fairweather writhes free and draws Oakhammer; the creature makes a bizarre noise, reminiscent of both a teapot and a baby's wail, and lashes out with all four limbs.  The tentacles, which Fairweather can now see are covered not in suckers but in biting, sharklike maws, tear great strips from her hide, but fail to gain gripping purchase.

OOC: Fairweather received 88 damage.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 3, 2004)

*Gasping with pain, Fairweather jets backwards rapidly and uses one of her most potent healing spells to close her gaping wounds.*

[OOC - moving back 60 ft. and casting _heal_]


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Sep 3, 2004)

As Fairweather leaves its reach, it lashes her once, cutting across her trailing leg; the monstrosity then turns its attention to Dalamutha, gripping him firmly in one pair of appendages.

OOC: Another 14 damage, though everything is healed by the spell.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 3, 2004)

*Body mostly healed, Fairweather turns to the creature and tries to use the power of nature to turn it into something harmless.*

[OOC - _baleful polymorph_ to turn it into a normal-sized trout.]


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Sep 3, 2004)

The bizarre creature writhes and shrinks, then seems almost to deflate as a vile, reddish ichor pours out of it.  The hollow skin twists and reforms into a trout, as the fluid slowly diffuses into the water.  Dalamutha gasps, his gills working desperately to regain breath.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 3, 2004)

*Fairweather swims up to Dalamutha, and uses her nature-born power to heal his own wounds.*

"Let's get out of here, I don't want to encounter one of these again!"

[OOC - Cast _cure serious wounds_]


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Sep 4, 2004)

"Nor do I.  Thank you.  Do you wish to push on, or shall we turn back?"


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Sep 5, 2004)

Domina follows Jesper and Tmion into the office, and leans against the wall letting him do the talking. _It's his mission, afterall._


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 12, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> "Nor do I.  Thank you.  Do you wish to push on, or shall we turn back?"



  "Let us push on, and quickly, the sooner we discover the source of this madness, the sooner it can be set to rights," Fairweather says firmly, and begins to swim again with a wary eye out for danger.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Sep 12, 2004)

The two push on, as the water grows foul around them.  The few fish they see are warped in fashions like the thing they fought, something that may once have been a locathah, but nothing of the size or ferocity of their attacker.  In some time, they draw near to the locathah city, seeing the faint outlines of spires and towers; dark shapes flit around it, some many times larger than any humanoid.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 12, 2004)

"Something is warping them," Fairweather says, "Wait a moment."  With a twist of her mind, Fairweather shifts her shape into that of a water elemental so as to be less conspicuous.  "If you don't wish to go farther, I understand.  I will seek out the source of this corruption."


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Sep 12, 2004)

"I am in too deep already; if I tried to make my way back alone, something would eat me, or worse.  I will stay with you."


----------



## Ghostknight (Sep 13, 2004)

"No elven customers in years?"

Sighing he turns to the merchant.

"How about elven busness associates, one enquiring about your _other_ activities?  And making a proposal for a joint venture?  Does that ring any bells?"

Leaning forward he looks into the mans eyes

"Don't make this too hard on yourself.  You are outmatched and small fry.  I can get enough people into here to make life very difficult.  Yet right now I don't care whether you want to remain independent or not.  What I want is my employee, and sooner, rather than later."


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Sep 13, 2004)

"I don't have to stand for this!  Leave my shop!  Now!"  The man's voice quavers as he delivers his ultimatum, seemingly quite aware that he has no way to enforce it.


----------



## Ghostknight (Sep 14, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> "I don't have to stand for this!  Leave my shop!  Now!"  The man's voice quavers as he delivers his ultimatum, seemingly quite aware that he has no way to enforce it.




Jesper, moves, quickly, coming behind the man.  He leans forward, whispering into the mans ear

"Tell me what I want to know and I leave, evade or lie to me and I shall cease being so kindly.  I do not like my people going missing.  My people are my reposnibility, and I take that seriously.  Understand this, tell me where she is, and even join up, and my protection extends to you, continue to evade, and I shall be forced to do what I have to do."

He leans back, waiting for the mans reaction.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Sep 14, 2004)

"I can't help you.  You can't touch me, compared to what they'll do to me if-"  He bites his tongue as he realizes he's tipped his hand.  "Get out, or I'll call the Watch!  This is criminal harassment!"


----------



## Ghostknight (Sep 14, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> "I can't help you.  You can't touch me, compared to what they'll do to me if-"  He bites his tongue as he realizes he's tipped his hand.  "Get out, or I'll call the Watch!  This is criminal harassment!"




Dancing in circles, drawing his rapers as he comes nearer, Jesper just looks at the man, before carelessly laying the blase to either side of his neck.

"Do I look like the kind of man that cares about the watch, or your accusations of harrasment?  Think about this, whoever you are scared of is not here, but I am.  My associate came to you with an offer, so you know that I don't really care about the legitimacy of your business, but I do care about my associate!

Now, again, before I am forced to really get nasty, where is she?  And yes, my offer of protection still stands.  Join me, tell em everything you know, and I will put you somewhere safe till it is safe for you to come out.  Force me to get violent and I will still get what I want from you, but you will have no protection from those you fear!"


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Sep 14, 2004)

"Don't kill me!  I don't know where she is.  I didn't touch her, I swear, I just told them she was coming.  If you know what's healthy, you won't go looking for her; you won't like what you find."


----------



## Ghostknight (Sep 15, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> "Don't kill me!  I don't know where she is.  I didn't touch her, I swear, I just told them she was coming.  If you know what's healthy, you won't go looking for her; you won't like what you find."




"Then its time for you to make a choice.  Are you with me, or against me?  If you're with me, it is time for you to tell me who it is you told about her, and how I find them.  If against me...."

He trails off into silence

_I'm sure his own imagination will conjure up enough endings for him.  Lets see how he plays this!_


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Sep 15, 2004)

"I don't know who they are.  They just paid me to ship a few boxes without asking what was in them, let them use my warehouse of nights, that sort of thing.  I've never seen their faces."


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Sep 16, 2004)

Domina watches silently as Jesper speaks with the business owner, wondering if she should intercede. At the man's admission of knowing of Jesper's employee, however, Domina narrows her eyes. _Well... I'll just watch and see that nothing out of hand happens, as of yet...._ She studies Jesper, trying to get a feeling for the man, but doesn't let her guard down as she awaits the outcome of this 'conversation'.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 16, 2004)

*Fairweather, with a careful eye on her charge, plunges deeper into the tainted waters, her form as a water elemental giving her more speed as well as making her less noticeable, hopefully.*


----------



## Ghostknight (Sep 19, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> "I don't know who they are.  They just paid me to ship a few boxes without asking what was in them, let them use my warehouse of nights, that sort of thing.  I've never seen their faces."




"How did they pay you?  How did they contact you?  And where did those boxes get shipped to?"


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Sep 19, 2004)

"They just gave me cash; showed up on my doorstep and told me what to do.  I was shipping things _to_ here, not from; they came from pretty much all over."


----------



## Ghostknight (Sep 20, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> "They just gave me cash; showed up on my doorstep and told me what to do.  I was shipping things _to_ here, not from; they came from pretty much all over."




"So how did they collect them?  And any identifying marks on them?" Before waiting for an answer Jesper continues, "And when is the next shipment due to arrive?"


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Sep 20, 2004)

"They just showed up and took them.  They're the only unmarked boxes, so they're easy enough to spot.  They've stopped shipping much, since the sea changed; there's nothing due for at least two weeks now."


----------



## Ghostknight (Sep 22, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> "They just showed up and took them.  They're the only unmarked boxes, so they're easy enough to spot.  They've stopped shipping much, since the sea changed; there's nothing due for at least two weeks now."




"Hmm, not much to go on.  Hey Domina, this is where your friend could get useful if her reputation is anything to go on!"

Looking at the merchant Jesper continues

"Well, you have a choice to make, join up and go into hiding for a while, or stay here and hope for the best.  Your call, but I won't provide protection if you are not in my organisation!"


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Sep 22, 2004)

"Hah.  You can't protect me from them; the best you can give me is a swift death."


----------



## Ghostknight (Sep 22, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> "Hah.  You can't protect me from them; the best you can give me is a swift death."




"I have resources you do not know about.  I can hide you if you wish.  If you wish to stay here at their mercy, that too is your choice.  I wll not kill needlessly."


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Sep 23, 2004)

"All right, then.  See if you can hide me, and if it works, I'll see what I can do to help you."  Jesper can tell that the man tried to conceal a few moments of quick calculation.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Sep 23, 2004)

Jesper said:
			
		

> "Hmm, not much to go on. Hey Domina, this is where your friend could get useful if her reputation is anything to go on!"




Domina snorts quietly. "I hardly know her, but close enough."

She toys with the handle of her scythe casually, waiting for Jesper to finish speaking with the merchant, and listens to their conversation. _Well, seems this is a dead end for me... doesn't sound like what I am here after._


----------



## silentspace (Sep 23, 2004)

Anya seeing nothing on the horizon, realizes the voyage could take a while.  She and her cohort will retire to the cabin to rest.  Her coure familiar, not needing to sleep, will stay above, keeping a watch out.


----------



## Ghostknight (Sep 23, 2004)

Jesper looks at the manand then at Domina.  

"Well Domina, ready for a trip to my home?  It should be intersting if nothing else!"

He takes out his cubic gate and opens a gate to the guild headquarters.

"Step through, I promise nobody is going to attack you on the other side unless you attack first!"


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Sep 24, 2004)

Domina shrugs. "As long as it is a short trip... or I can bring Arshae." She grins at Jesper's last comment, and steps through the gate, holding her scythe in a two-handed grip.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Sep 24, 2004)

The man cautiously steps through the gate, eyes darting nervously around.


----------



## Ghostknight (Sep 27, 2004)

Jesper follows them through the gate.

They have arrived in an area overlooked by four small towers.  Jesper waves at the guards and leads the others down the path, through the gardens by the temple, overlooked by further guard towers, and then through to his home.

"Welcome to my home.  Make yourselves comfortable, I will have some refreshments brought through."

Smiling he pulls on a small bell, summoning a green liveried servant.

"Please call Demeter, I have need of her."  Turning to Domina he asks, "Anything you need?"

ooc:  Most of his over a thousand followers make up the guards, servants etc of the plane.  Demeter is his 9th level follower, a mage.  let me know if this is ok by you.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Oct 4, 2004)

Fairweather moves through the water, now _feeling_ its corruption.  In her elemental form, she attracts no lasting attention from the swarms of bizarre creatures which inhabit the city, most resembling that which had attacked her earlier.  Dalamutha manages to stay unnoticed for much of the journey, but after one too many close escapes, he hides in a small coral cave, declaring in a shaken voice that he will await her return here.

Once in the city, Fairweather sees that the monstrosities appear to have no organization whatsoever; they are roaming the coral spires without visible purpose, lashing out at anything that crosses their path, including each other.  A large group, however, seems to be gathered around a large and ornate structure which might be a palace or temple, or indeed both.  Occasionally one attempts to enter one of the archways, only to be rebuffed by an unseen force.

~

Anya is awoken by a sharp shock; her familiar is instantly at her side, informing her that some tentacled beast has ensnared the ship, and is attempting to sink it.  The distinct tilt of the vessel gives confirmation of the coure's message.

~

Demeter enters the room, moving swiftly but calmly.  "What do you require?"


----------



## silentspace (Oct 4, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> Anya is awoken by a sharp shock; her familiar is instantly at her side, informing her that some tentacled beast has ensnared the ship, and is attempting to sink it.  The distinct tilt of the vessel gives confirmation of the coure's message.




Anya immediately goes above deck with Kira, her familiar, and lift off into the air.  Seeing her cohort on deck, she calls out "Sumi, protect the sailors!"

Anya and Kira fly upwards, taking a look at the tentacled beast.

OOC: Anya flies at spd 40 (average) from Overland Flight, which is always active.  Kira flies at spd 60 (perfect).  Anya tries to identify the beast [Knowledge (Nature) +13]

Edit: Basically Anya wants to see if it is an intelligent creature who she can communicate with.  If so, she will try a rushed Diplomacy check to get it to back down for a moment so they can talk.  Anya's Diplomacy mod should be +43 (I forgot to increase synergy bonuses using the epic rules).  She'll use the rushed Diplomacy check for a mod of +33.

She wants to find out if the beast knows anything about the crimson sea.  Possibly the beast dislikes the crimson sea and its effects, and may help lead Anya to the source...


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Oct 5, 2004)

The creature is nothing like anything Anya has ever seen; it resembles some aborted crossbreed of squid and shark, and is of truly gargantuan proportions.  Six tentacles are wrapped around the hull and rigging, crushing the vessel, while another four pluck sailors from the deck and feed them into the blunt, chisel-like maw.  No light of intelligence shines in its eyes, and it gives no reason to suspect that it is anything other than a dumb, if monstrous, beast.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 5, 2004)

*Fairweather attempts to determine if the tower-like structure is magical or poisonous in any way, as well as looking about at the other creatures to see if they are contaminated by the same.*

[OOC - Casting _detect magic_ and _detect poison_.  Once I have an idea of what I'm dealing with, I may go investigate further.]


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Oct 5, 2004)

The water itself seethes with both magic and venom, but the creatures radiate neither; the structure is warded by some abjuring field which, among other things, appears to be keeping out the toxin that has poisoned the rest of the sea.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 5, 2004)

_Curiouser and curiouser,_ Fairweather thinks, and tries to swim into the structure.  She is not yet tainted (she hopes), she might be able to pass where these others have failed...


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Oct 5, 2004)

Fairweather meets no resistance from the spell, but the density of creatures is enough that she is forced to brush one on entering.  This sets the horde off, beginning to batter not only at the doorway, but the building itself, portions of which are unprotected.


----------



## silentspace (Oct 5, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> The creature is nothing like anything Anya has ever seen; it resembles some aborted crossbreed of squid and shark, and is of truly gargantuan proportions.  Six tentacles are wrapped around the hull and rigging, crushing the vessel, while another four pluck sailors from the deck and feed them into the blunt, chisel-like maw.  No light of intelligence shines in its eyes, and it gives no reason to suspect that it is anything other than a dumb, if monstrous, beast.




Seeing the danger the ship is in, and the loss of life, Anya reacts.  Faster than you can blink, Anya jabs her arm towards the creature as she hisses, saying dark, intricate words as a glowing purple ray fires from her fingertip towards the creature.

OOC: Quickened Finger of Death, DC 30, Ranged Touch Atk +20.

If the creature still lives, Anya whispers "Kira, deliver a touch for me!"

As Kira stands ready, Anya begins to cast another spell, slower this time, calling upon the power of the Goddess. A deadly energy transfers from Anya to the eladrin, and Kira jets towards the creature to deliver the strike.

Meanwhile, Sumi has aleady acted, sending a hail of arrows at the creature.

OOC:
Kira delivers Harm.  Touch Atk +25.  AC 54 (in case of AoOs).
Sumi activates her boots of speed and does a rapid shot attack followed by a four arrow manyshot attack.  Atk: +33/+33/+28/+23 and +27/+27/+27/+27. Damage 1d10+8

Status:
Anya - cast Quickened Finger of Death (Wiz 11), and Harm (Cle 6).
Sumi - used 1 round of haste on her boots.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Oct 5, 2004)

The violet energy plunges directly into the creature's jaws, but the creature's supernatural bulk mostly shrugs off the effects.  A tentacle lashes through the eladrin's form as she darts in, but passes through the incorporeal celestial harmlessly.  The negative energy of Anya's second spell surges against the creature, but dissipates harmlessly from some natural resistance.  Sumi's arrows fly true, but the monstrosity's hide proves nearly impregnable; three arrows are deflected outright, and four more slice shallow grooves which heal before her eyes.  One lucky shaft, however, plunges into the flesh lining one of the beast's too many eyes, driving deep and prompting a burst of foul ichor.  The aberration responds by striking out with its tentacles.  Two narrowly miss Sumi, one splits the figurehead lengthwise, and the last flailing limb hammers brutally into Anya's chest and wraps her in a ghastly embrace.

OOC: Anya took 52 damage, and is grappled (most likely far beyond any possibility of non-magical escape).  For DM's notes, the creature has been dealt 



Spoiler



67 damage.


----------



## silentspace (Oct 5, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> The violet energy plunges directly into the creature's jaws, but the creature's supernatural bulk mostly shrugs off the effects.  A tentacle lashes through the eladrin's form as she darts in, but passes through the incorporeal celestial harmlessly.  The negative energy of Anya's second spell surges against the creature, but dissipates harmlessly from some natural resistance.  Sumi's arrows fly true, but the monstrosity's hide proves nearly impregnable; three arrows are deflected outright, and four more slice shallow grooves which heal before her eyes.  One lucky shaft, however, plunges into the flesh lining one of the beast's too many eyes, driving deep and prompting a burst of foul ichor.  The aberration responds by striking out with its tentacles.  Two narrowly miss Sumi, one splits the figurehead lengthwise, and the last flailing limb hammers brutally into Anya's chest and wraps her in a ghastly embrace.
> 
> OOC: Anya took 52 damage, and is grappled (most likely far beyond any possibility of non-magical escape).  For DM's notes, the creature has been dealt
> 
> ...




OOC: My first epic monster! Heavy DR, SR, and packs a wallop! This might also be Anya's last encounter.     Anya's Ring II has freedom of movement on it.  If any of her damage was from the grapple, please give her a refund!

Anya groans from the pain of the beast's attack. Slipping out of the creature's embrace, she flies up and away. Flicking her fingers with stunning speed again, a small bead flies towards the creature and explodes in a blast of acid.  Anya then casts another spell, and she glows red as she transforms into a massive flying red dragon.  The dragon turns its head and breathes fire on the beast.

Kira flits away, pulling out a wand of magic missile.

Sumi, seeing the ship is in danger, lets fly more arrows and calls on her Goddess to keep the creature from coming closer.

OOC: 
Anya casts quickened delayed blast fireball, using mastery of elements to make it acid. Ref DC 30, Caster Level 23. She then Shapechanges into a Mature Adult Red Dragon. Breath weapon: 14d10, Ref DC 28.  
Kira's Use Magic Device mod is +19 to use the wand.  Five magic missiles.
Sumi activates her boots of speed and does a manyshot attack, then casts Repulsion. Atk: +27/+27/+27/+27. Dmg: 1d10+8. Repulsion 220' radius emanation. Will DC 28. Caster Lvl 29 to overcome resistance.  

Status:
Anya - 27 damage (healed 25 from the shapechange). Cast Quickened Delay Blast Fireball, Quickened Finger of Death (Wiz 11), Shapechange (Wiz 9), and Harm (Cle 6).
Kira - Used 1 charge of wand of magic missiles (5 missiles)
Sumi - Used 2 rounds of haste on her boots. Cast Repulsion (Cle 7)


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 5, 2004)

*Alarmed, Fairweather dives into the structure, trying to find anyone else in here, anyone she can warn...*

"Hello?  Hellooooooooooooooooooooo?"

*If no one can be found, Fairweather asks the structure itself about what's going on, who has touched them recently, and anything else they can impart.*

[OOC - _stone tell_]


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Oct 5, 2004)

The acid which washes over the creature's hide appears no more to discomfit it than a bucket of water would affect a normal shark; the dragon's breath, however, shrivels a large patch of skin on its hide, leaving a foul smoke and ash.  Sadly, neither Kira's missiles nor Sumi's enchantment find any hold on the beast, and the one arrow which strikes solidly proves unable to penetrate the supernaturally armored flesh.  In angered response, two of the thing's tentacles slam into Sumi, though they cannot find grip, while another pair rip the mainmast off the vessel.

OOC: Sumi took 97, and would have been grappled (grumble, grumble, epic items, grumble, taking away all my cohort-eating fun, grumble). Damage dealt to the creature is 



Spoiler



130 total.



~

Fairweather sees an old locathah, dressed in heavy ceremonial garb, standing over an altar; his body sways in supplication to his god.  He appears not to have noticed her entrance.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 5, 2004)

"Hello?  My pardon elder, I come seeking knowledge as to the state of the sea," Fairweather says, not willing to wait until he is done.  _Too much is at stake here..._ she worries.


----------



## silentspace (Oct 5, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> The acid which washes over the creature's hide appears no more to discomfit it than a bucket of water would affect a normal shark; the dragon's breath, however, shrivels a large patch of skin on its hide, leaving a foul smoke and ash.  Sadly, neither Kira's missiles nor Sumi's enchantment find any hold on the beast, and the one arrow which strikes solidly proves unable to penetrate the supernaturally armored flesh.  In angered response, two of the thing's tentacles slam into Sumi, though they cannot find grip, while another pair rip the mainmast off the vessel.
> 
> OOC: Sumi took 97, and would have been grappled (grumble, grumble, epic items, grumble, taking away all my cohort-eating fun, grumble). Damage dealt to the creature is
> 
> ...




Anya and Sumi realize that their magic cannot effect the creature.  

Seeing that the dragon's breath caused a little harm, Anya will breathe fire again, changing form if necessary.

Kira, seeing Anya's fire breath cause a little damage, switches for another wand, and shoots a fiery ray at the beast.

Sumi calls upon the power of her deity to cure her wounds, and then fires another volley of arrows, this time at the nearest tentacle.  

OOC:
Anya will breath fire again if possible (breathes again in 1d4 rounds).  If she cannot use her breath weapon again this round, she will shapechange to an adult gold dragon and breath again.  Fire 12d10, DC 26
Kira uses her wand of scorching ray
Sumi activates her boots of speed and does a rapid shot attack, then spontaneously casts Heal, dropping Harm.  Atk: +33/+33/+28/+23. Dmg: 1d10+8.

Status:
Anya - 27 damage. Cast Quickened Delay Blast Fireball, Quickened Finger of Death (Wiz 11), Shapechange (Wiz 9), and Harm (Cle 6).
Kira - Used 1 charge of wand of magic missiles (5 missiles), 1 charge of wand of scorching ray
Sumi - 0 damage (Healed). Used 3 rounds of haste on her boots. Cast Repulsion (Cle 7), and Harm (Cle 6)


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Oct 5, 2004)

The old priest turns.  "I had hoped for much the same; I fear that the two of us will have to muddle through this by ourselves, then.  How long have you been on this plane?"

~

Anya's fiery breath again lashes the beast, but Sumi's arrows are unable to penetrate the thick hide.

OOC: If Anya and Sumi are being foiled by SR, there's no way that any of Kira's wands can penetrate (unless they don't offer SR at all), and she'd know that from experience; therefore, I'll let her change her action.  Damage dealt is 



Spoiler



173.


----------



## silentspace (Oct 5, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> OOC: If Anya and Sumi are being foiled by SR, there's no way that any of Kira's wands can penetrate (unless they don't offer SR at all), and she'd know that from experience; therefore, I'll let her change her action.




Err... thanks!  Kira will drop an alchemist's fire on the beast.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Oct 5, 2004)

The fire splashes against the target, far too large to miss, and seethes; in response, the beast pulls the front half of the ship entirely under the waves.  Sumi is tossed overboard, but manages to keep hold of her bow, and her head above water.

OOC: Damage dealt now totals 



Spoiler



179.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 5, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> The old priest turns.  "I had hoped for much the same; I fear that the two of us will have to muddle through this by ourselves, then.  How long have you been on this plane?"



  "All my life, and I have never seen something like this before," Fairweathed confesses, swimming closer.  "The warped things outside are trying to get in, I may have angered them.  Where did they come from?  And why do they flock here?"


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Oct 6, 2004)

"Where did they come from?  They were born here, raised here, lived here; they are my kinsmen, fallen as they are, and the cause of which I cannot know.  When the poison first came, and the first fell ill, I warded this temple against it; that is why I have not been corrupted yet, and for that reason do they seek to rend me, for that which is not corrupted is hateful to them."


----------



## Ghostknight (Oct 6, 2004)

Jesper looks at Demeter as she enters

"Ahh, Demeter, find some quarters for our friend here, he will be staying a while. In the meantime bring some wine for me and ...  Umm Domina, what is it you would like to eat and drink?"


----------



## silentspace (Oct 6, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> The fire splashes against the target, far too large to miss, and seethes; in response, the beast pulls the front half of the ship entirely under the waves.  Sumi is tossed overboard, but manages to keep hold of her bow, and her head above water.
> 
> OOC: Damage dealt now totals
> 
> ...




Anya's form changes and shifts color, her scales becoming a shimmering golden hue.  Diving into the sea, she attacks the creature again, this time from below.

Kira, surprised that her alchemist's fire caused such a visible reaction, drops another.

Sumi utters a prayer to the goddess, and suddenly the sea is awash with swarming vermin, engulfing the creature.

OOC:
Anya shapechanges into a gold dragon.  Breath Weapon 14d10, DC 29.
Sumi casts Creeping Doom (Miracle), summoning 10 centipede swarms.  Each swarm is 10 ft and does 2d6 damage, and as many swarms as possible will cover the creature, on all sides.

Status:
Anya - 27 damage. Cast Quickened Delay Blast Fireball, Quickened Finger of Death (Wiz 11), Shapechange (Wiz 9), and Harm (Cle 6).
Kira - Used 1 charge of wand of magic missiles (5 missiles), 2 alchemist's fires.
Sumi - Used 3 rounds of haste on her boots. Cast Miracle (Cle 9), Repulsion (Cle 7), and Harm (Cle 6)


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Oct 6, 2004)

The flame and boiling steam sear into the creature's flank; from below, the beast is even more horrific, with several pairs of black eyes glaring out over beaky mouths, positioned haphazardly about the monstrosity's hide.  The fire stinging it from above and below enrage it, and it plunges downwards at the nearest target: Anya.  Fully half a dozen tentacles slash into her, and grip her in an unbreakable embrace.  In its wake, the swarms of centipedes flail and drown.


OOC:Anya receives 192 damage, and is grappled, as her Shapechange has absorbed the ring. Damage dealt now totals 



Spoiler



220.


----------



## silentspace (Oct 6, 2004)

OOC: Now that Anya's been fighting this fantastic epic creature for a while, can she now tell how big the thing is (what size)? How many tentacles it has? Can she get a better description of it?  How fast it's moving?  What its reach is?  Things like that?  It might be the last thing she sees before she dies.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 6, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> "Where did they come from?  They were born here, raised here, lived here; they are my kinsmen, fallen as they are, and the cause of which I cannot know.  When the poison first came, and the first fell ill, I warded this temple against it; that is why I have not been corrupted yet, and for that reason do they seek to rend me, for that which is not corrupted is hateful to them."



  "Do you know where it comes from?  What might have caused it?  It's source or location?" Fairweather demands.


----------



## silentspace (Oct 6, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> The flame and boiling steam sear into the creature's flank; from below, the beast is even more horrific, with several pairs of black eyes glaring out over beaky mouths, positioned haphazardly about the monstrosity's hide.  The fire stinging it from above and below enrage it, and it plunges downwards at the nearest target: Anya.  Fully half a dozen tentacles slash into her, and grip her in an unbreakable embrace.  In its wake, the swarms of centipedes flail and drown.
> 
> 
> OOC:Anya receives 192 damage, and is grappled, as her Shapechange has absorbed the ring. Damage dealt now totals
> ...




OOC: Too bad the spell doesn't call aquatic creatures in the water.  The ocean is, after all, part of nature!  :\


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Oct 6, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> "Do you know where it comes from?  What might have caused it?  It's source or location?" Fairweather demands.




"Deep in the sea.  It is blood, I can tell, but of what I know not.  Something great indeed must have been injured, and injured grievously, to produce such."



			
				silentspace said:
			
		

> OOC: Now that Anya's been fighting this fantastic epic creature for a while, can she now tell how big the thing is (what size)? How many tentacles it has? Can she get a better description of it? How fast it's moving? What its reach is? Things like that? It might be the last thing she sees before she dies.




It's Gargantuan, has at least ten tentacles, is impressively swift (at least half again her speed in human form), and can reach at least fifteen feet from the main body.  She cannot tell the actual shape of the body, which is probably best for her peace of mind.


----------



## silentspace (Oct 6, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> It's Gargantuan, has at least ten tentacles, is impressively swift (at least half again her speed in human form), and can reach at least fifteen feet from the main body.  She cannot tell the actual shape of the body, which is probably best for her peace of mind.




Anya's mind clouds over in pain as she silently curses herself for being too stupid to stay out of the beasts range, not just once, but twice, when it seems like she could have easily avoided it.  She was acting more like a melee brute, fighting up close, and not using her advantages as a spellcaster and fighting from a distance, flying out of range of the beasts tentacles.  Well, it was too late to worry about that now, but if she survived, she'd have to remember to fly more than fifteen feet away from the next tentacled gargantuan beast she encountered, and bombard it from the air, from afar.

Anya's water-breathing dragon form utters a word, and she disappears from the beast's grasp.

Kira flies higher and readies another alchemist fire, which she'll drop on the beast if it resurfaces.

Sumi returns to the boat and readies her bow.

OOC:
Anya Dimension Doors up and away, several hundred feet above, and circles around in the air.
Sumi readies a four-arrow manyshot.

Status:
Anya - 219 damage. Cast Quickened Delay Blast Fireball, Quickened Finger of Death (Wiz 11), Shapechange (Wiz 9), Dimension Door (Wiz 4), and Harm (Cle 6).
Kira - Used 1 charge of wand of magic missiles (5 missiles), 2 alchemist's fires.
Sumi - Used 3 rounds of haste on her boots. Cast Miracle (Cle 9), Repulsion (Cle 7), and Harm (Cle 6)


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 6, 2004)

"Can you show me or tell me where it lies?  I must see what it is, and if it can be healed of its wounds before it poisons the sea further.  Could you draw me a map of some sort perhaps?" Fairweather asks, inwardly going from concerned to deep and profound worry.  _What bleeds in the depths..._


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 6, 2004)

double post


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Oct 6, 2004)

The tentacled horror, deprived of immediate prey, returns its attention to the only target remaining; the boat.  There is a tremendous spray, a crack like muffled lightning, and the entire bow of the vessel disappears beneath the waves, leaving the shattered stern to slowly fill with water and sink.  Sumi is barely able to hold on, but has perhaps ten minutes, at most, before her footing is under the surface.

~

"I can aid you in searching for the source, but I have never found it myself.  Any such search will, however, have to wait until we can leave this temple, and I fear I cannot elude those poor souls by my own power."


----------



## silentspace (Oct 7, 2004)

Anya will cast Heal on herself, continuing to fly out of range of the beast's tentacles.

Kira catches a ride on Anya's back.

Sumi evacuates the surviving sailors.

OOC:
Anya casts Heal on herself, dropping Antilife Shell.  
If there are seven or fewer sailors left, Sumi will cast Wind Walk and evacuate them.  If there are more than seven sailors left, Sumi will open a Gate to a safe area of Elysium under her Goddess' control (I assume the Goddess is CG, and lives on Elysium?)
Also, I was wondering if you forgot Anya's cloak of major displacement?

Status:
Anya - 69 damage (healed 150). Cast Quickened Delay Blast Fireball, Quickened Finger of Death (Wiz 11), Shapechange (Wiz 9), Dimension Door (Wiz 4), Antilife Shell, Harm (Cle 6).
Kira - Used 1 charge of wand of magic missiles (5 missiles), 2 alchemist's fires.
Sumi - Used 3 rounds of haste on her boots. Cast Miracle (Cle 9), Repulsion (Cle 7), Harm (Cle 6), and either Wind Walk or Gate.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Oct 8, 2004)

Domina shrugs in Jesper's direction. "I've eaten not to long ago, but a mug of ale would be appreciated." She glances around and finds a place to sit, leaning her weapon against the wall within arm's reach.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 8, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> "I can aid you in searching for the source, but I have never found it myself.  Any such search will, however, have to wait until we can leave this temple, and I fear I cannot elude those poor souls by my own power."



  "In this form I can move swiftly in the water, faster than those poor souls.  I could carry you with me," Fairweather suggests.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Oct 8, 2004)

Sumi's spell whisks the remaining sailors out of danger, as Anya bursts out of the water and away.

OOC: There is only one plane where the gods dwell, Heaven, for future reference.  I did remember the cloak, but it appeared that the creature was not fooled by it.

~

Demeter leaves, and returns with your beverages, conducting the shopkeep to a guest room.

~

"If you believe you can evade them, I am willing to try, but I fear that they will be too alert; you can outswim them, but not if they surround you."


----------



## silentspace (Oct 8, 2004)

Anya and her companions, battered and beaten, abandon the fight and return to Reskevan.  Sumi will spend the rest of the day with the surviving sailors, hopefully calming and consoling them.  Anya will go to the Baron and report.

Then she will prepare for tomorrow, spending the night at the temple.

_It's too bad Domina and that strange evasive fellow aren't interested in investigating the strange occurances here.  Clearly the evasive one has a different agenda here, one that has nothing to do with the strange occurances.  And that Domina, I wonder what her motivation is?  She seems very easily distracted, that one.  Oh well, if they change their minds, they know where to find me._

Her suspicions that she must go to the sea are even stronger then before now.  Knowing that, she will change her spell selection.

OOC: Now that Anya has learned a bit about the situation, she will change her default spell selection and will make a more specialized one with an eye towards ocean adventures, divinations, and epic monsters with SR.  She may be purchasing a few items as well (though she doesn't have much money left).


----------



## Ghostknight (Oct 11, 2004)

Jesper smiles at Domina

"If you wish, I shall drink from your mug before you.  I wll take no offense."

He drinks his own drink while making small talk.

"Perhaps once we are finished we should return to town?  I wish to continue looking for my missing employee."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 12, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> "If you believe you can evade them, I am willing to try, but I fear that they will be too alert; you can outswim them, but not if they surround you."



  "Then I shall wait for the moment until they get tired of pounding on the walls.  We can evade them then.  Please, do you know of any legends or other things that could explain these strange happenings?" Fairweather asks.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Oct 12, 2004)

"I know of nothing that would do this, but I can speculate.  I would surmise that the blood is the cause, not a symptom, of the problem; whatever is bleeding must therefore be incredibly powerful, with the power to shape life like clay.  That would suggest a god, save that I am certain you would be aware were a god to have been so sorely injured."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 13, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> "I know of nothing that would do this, but I can speculate.  I would surmise that the blood is the cause, not a symptom, of the problem; whatever is bleeding must therefore be incredibly powerful, with the power to shape life like clay.  That would suggest a god, save that I am certain you would be aware were a god to have been so sorely injured."



  "Perhaps not.  If they god did not wish to be found, or her origins to be known, who's to say that she could not hide her death throes from the world at large?" Fairweather says philosophically.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Oct 13, 2004)

"Perhaps you are right.  Either way, it bodes ill."


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Oct 14, 2004)

Ghostknight said:
			
		

> Jesper smiles at Domina
> 
> "If you wish, I shall drink from your mug before you.  I wll take no offense."
> 
> ...




Domina looks up from where she has been staring into her mug. "No, that is quite all right... I was just daydreaming, I fear. Must be getting old." She takes a hearty drink.

"I would appreciate returning to the town. Perhaps checking with Anya once she returns... something odd is going on here, in general. Although, I think that your missing employee is probably not involved in the general odd occurances I was hoping to find out about - sounds more like she got into a scrape with smugglers or somesuch. I hope you find her well. What do you plan next?"

She glances about the room. "So, tell me... where is your stronghold here located?" She asks, with the air of someone making idle conversation. 

_A magical doorway into a private stronghold... "A bit of trading, bit of transportation of goods and a bit of information brokering" indeed. More than a bit, I would say._


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 14, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> "Perhaps you are right.  Either way, it bodes ill."



  "Aye, that it does.  Then I shall wait with you for a time.  How long do you thing before they grow board with pounding on the tower?" Fairweather asks, hiding her inner unease.  _The wounding of a god, who could have done such a thing?_


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Oct 14, 2004)

"A few hours, no more; their attention wanders easily."


----------



## Ghostknight (Oct 14, 2004)

Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> "I would appreciate returning to the town. Perhaps checking with Anya once she returns... something odd is going on here, in general. Although, I think that your missing employee is probably not involved in the general odd occurances I was hoping to find out about - sounds more like she got into a scrape with smugglers or somesuch. I hope you find her well. What do you plan next?"
> 
> She glances about the room. "So, tell me... where is your stronghold here located?" She asks, with the air of someone making idle conversation.




"My home?  Ahh, in a place inaccessible except via the gates.  Lets just say we are no longer in the world as you know it."  He smiles warmly.  "I like privacy and prefer to keep my people out of harms way.  My people know this, and thus my wanting to find mt missing employee.  So what next?  Return to the home of our reluctant ally and see if there is something he has missed.  Finding your friend would also be welcomed.  The two do not seem related, but I hate coincedence, and mysterios happenings on the heels of powerful mysterious organisations shipping packages piques my curiosity.  I think there is more here than meets the eye!"


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Oct 15, 2004)

Domina raises an eyebrow at Jesper's comment about not 'being in the world as you know it'. _Hmm... interesting, that he is in town just now, with all that is happening...._

"I agree. There is definately more here than meets the eye," Domina says sedately, quirking a smile as she reflected on the double meaning. "Perhaps another search of... our ally's... home may be in order, indeed." She drains her mug and sets it on a nearby table. "I am ready - whenever you are, of course - I do not mean to show disrespect of your hospitality." She smiles and leans back in the chair. _Although I think that a return visit might need to be postponed until I know more about this 'simple trader'._


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 16, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> "A few hours, no more; their attention wanders easily."



  "Very well then, I can wait.  My name is Fairweather, by the way.  I am a servant of nature, human by blood," she says politely, introducing herself.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Oct 16, 2004)

"I am Osstraon; as you can see, servant of Father Ocean."


----------



## Ghostknight (Oct 19, 2004)

Standing Jesper smiles at Domina.

"Then let us return to the portal and then to town."

He escorts her out the room and through the gardens.  On the way through he quietly picks a rose.

"For you my lady, to remember your visit to my humble home."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 24, 2004)

"Osstraon, do you know of anything that may make your changed people be more reluctant to attack us?  A kind of seaweed, or certain creature perhaps?" Fairweather asks, wracking her brain for anything she might know...

[OOC - Knowledge (nature) check +34]


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Oct 24, 2004)

"Were they unchanged, I could give you a dozen ways, some herbal, some sorcerous, some linguistic.  Alas, these monstrous creations seem to attack anything that moves, or conceals movement."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 24, 2004)

"This may seem harsh, but are they still adverse to hurting themselves?  If I take a form that makes them hurt to touch me, would they be more inclined to leave us alone?" Fairweather asks.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Oct 24, 2004)

"I think if the form were painful to approach, they would be unlikely to do so, but I doubt they are rational enough to realize that if the others who struck you suffered pain, they will, too."


----------



## Ghostknight (Oct 26, 2004)

Following Domina back through the gate, Jesper returns to the merchants home.

He starts looking, thoroughly, searching every nook and cranny for any hidden doors, compartments, documents etc.  If necceasry he will pry up floor boards to check underneath them.  

ooc:  Takes 20 on search for a total of 46


----------



## Ghostknight (Oct 26, 2004)

Following Domina back through the gate, Jesper returns to the merchants home.

He starts looking, thoroughly, searching every nook and cranny for any hidden doors, compartments, documents etc.  If necceasry he will pry up floor boards to check underneath them.  

ooc:  Takes 20 on search for a total of 46


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Oct 26, 2004)

Jesper finds no documents regarding his missing employee.  He does find a hidden log of a number of shipments, some with no purchaser listed, and a sack of 150 platinum coins, both poorly concealed in the headboard of the merchant's bed.


----------



## Ghostknight (Oct 27, 2004)

_Damn, now what?  I need more information, and I'm not finding it here!_

Turning to Domina, Jesper asks in fustration "Any idea where Anya is, if the two occurences are connected maybe finding these mysterious shippers of cargo will help lead us to the cause for the polluted sea?"


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Oct 29, 2004)

> Standing Jesper smiles at Domina.
> 
> "Then let us return to the portal and then to town."
> 
> ...





She gives a genuine smile and accepts the rose. “Thank you, milord.” She tucks it into her cloakpin and steps through the portal.



> Turning to Domina, Jesper asks in fustration "Any idea where Anya is, if the two occurences are connected maybe finding these mysterious shippers of cargo will help lead us to the cause for the polluted sea?"




“She was headed out to sea – let’s check the dock, I am sure someone knows which ship she hired.” Domina suits words to action and heads toward the with a bow to Jesper.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Oct 29, 2004)

silentspace said:
			
		

> Anya and her companions, battered and beaten, abandon the fight and return to Reskevan. Anya will go to the Baron and report.



OOC: I don't know if you were waiting for a response on this, so:

IC:  The baron is surprised and distressed to learn that such terrible beasts lurk his waters, but is unable to offer any helpful advice, and fails to offer to send condolences to the families of the deceased.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 3, 2004)

*Fairweather listens to hear if the creatures have stopped banging on the structure.*


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Nov 3, 2004)

Within half an hour, the sounds fade, but are not entirely absent.

~

Jesper and Domina are able to learn what ship Anya hired, but it has not returned yet.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 9, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> Within half an hour, the sounds fade, but are not entirely absent.



  *Listening, Fairweather nods her watery head.*

"They've tired finally.  Osstraon?  It's time to go.  I shall carry you and protect you as best I can," Fairweather says firmly.  If he allows, she will gather up Osstraon in her arms, and poke her watery head out to look for a clear escape route.  Once she finds one, she will swim as if all the devils of hell wer chasing her, deep into the depths to search for the bleeding god, demon, or whatever else it was.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Nov 9, 2004)

Fairweather emerges from the temple, her watery form slicing through the murky depths.  The half-dozen creatures which lurk outside notice her after a brief period of time, and begin darting in pursuit, being driven forward in incredible surges as their tentacles lash the water.  They are gaining on Fairweather for a time, until Osstraon prays desperately for aid.  Father Ocean's power fills Fairweather's form, allowing her to keep pace with the creatures.  It is almost an hour before the last gives off pursuit, and the sorcery fades soon after; only the elemental form's immunity to fatigue prevents Fairweather from collapsing to the ocean floor after the harrowing escape.


----------



## silentspace (Nov 9, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> OOC: I don't know if you were waiting for a response on this, so:
> 
> IC:  The baron is surprised and distressed to learn that such terrible beasts lurk his waters, but is unable to offer any helpful advice, and fails to offer to send condolences to the families of the deceased.




_Hmmph. Not such a great leader, this baron..._

Anya teleports out to buy a wand of acid arrow for Kira, and then retires for the night.

OOC: I'll update the char sheet later.  Basically I'm just waiting at the church.  Anya and co. need to rest and regain spells.  I was assuming everything else that has been happening is happening on the same day, leaving Anya out of the picture for the time being, so I've just been waiting and following along.


----------



## Ghostknight (Nov 9, 2004)

Jesper turns to Domina

"Any idea where your friend may be?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 9, 2004)

*Even though Fairweather does not need to breathe in this form, she gives a sigh of relief.*

"I thank you Osstraon, your Father Ocean is generous to his servants," she murmurs.  "Do you have an idea of where it is most likely that we will find this bleeding behemoth?"


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Nov 9, 2004)

"I believed at the time that the tide swept in from the abyssal depths; it is there, then, that we will most likely find the source."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 9, 2004)

"Then there is where we shall go," Fairweather says firmly, and then speeds into the depths.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Nov 9, 2004)

OOC: It might be a bit of time before I can return to Fairweather; the actions of the others might impinge on her before she reaches her destination.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 9, 2004)

*Starts to hum, "Just keep swimming, just keep swimming..."*

OOC - Okiday Paxus, I shall wait.  The rest of ya'll, hurry up!


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 3, 2004)

"Just keep swimming, just keep swimming, do-doo-do-doo-do-do, I like to swiiiiim, to swiiimmmm...." Fairweather hums tunelessly as she swims along, giving a small BUMP to some passing flotsom.


----------

